# Cyclist Killed last week, sad news



## MauryTMWTS (Mar 17, 2004)

My Fiance, Kathy Hiebel, a much loved member of our local Santa Rosa cycling and nursing community, was killed last Friday while biking to a group ride.
Article at: http://www.pressdemocrat.com/ Do a search for "cyclist killed". Nov 11 article.
I warn you that the details are graphic. If it helps anyone to discuss this with me I'm here, mourning, and it does help my personal process with this to hear your thoughts.

Maury Cohen


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

I can't even imagine the pain you are going through. My deepest sympathies are with you. I will keep you in my prayers.

Grace and peace be with you,
Tim


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this...should not have happened...


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. That's just...well...I hardly know what to say. I cannot imagine your sorrow. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Insight Driver (Jan 27, 2006)

I have no words that will help you with your loss. I am so sorry to hear about this.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm very sorry to hear about your loss. the pain must be unimaginable. your fiance, her family, and yourself will be in my thoughts and prayers. i'm so sorry. please feel free to PM me or anyone here if you need someone to talk to. we're here for you.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

So sad...my thoughts are with you in these really tough times.


----------



## MauryTMWTS (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm happy to fill in any relevant details if it helps anyone. 
Kathy was an RN, a loving mom and a skilled cyclist. I believe this "accident" was due to the truck driver "looking" in his rearview mirror, but not really "seeing" what was there. We're probably all guilty of doing this at times. I know that I've done it when I'm in a hurry.
Please pass the message friends that by slowing our lives down just enough to be more cautious in our travels will not keep us from living full lives. And it may save someone elses life.


----------



## jgrantv10 (Nov 17, 2005)

So very very sorry for your loss. Just horrible. I can only imagine. I hope you find comfort from your grief before long. 

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Holy cow Maury! That is awful. Any cyclist getting killed is awful. When it is your fiance, it would be devastating. My families prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

That's terrible. Please accept my humble condolences for your loss.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

MauryTMWTS said:


> I'm happy to fill in any relevant details if it helps anyone.
> Kathy was an RN, a loving mom and a skilled cyclist. I believe this "accident" was due to the truck driver "looking" in his rearview mirror, but not really "seeing" what was there. We're probably all guilty of doing this at times. I know that I've done it when I'm in a hurry.
> Please pass the message friends that by slowing our lives down just enough to be more cautious in our travels will not keep us from living full lives. And it may save someone elses life.


On a rock climbing forum I visit, deaths are followed by kind words and then a discussion of how it happened so that it won't happen again.

Cyclists face many risks and being prepared for them can certainly help,

Silas


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I am really sorry to hear that.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

Maury,

I'll keep your loved one in my mind with each turn of the pedals this weekend. Life is precious, and fleeting, my friend, and I am glad that she lived it the way she wanted to.

Condolences again, friend.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

I can't imagine what you must be feeling. My sincere condolences.

Jim


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

what a tragedy, in so many ways. i'm deeply sorry for your loss and the loss to your community. she will be missed by so many.


----------



## Toothpick (Oct 14, 2002)

Sad to read about the tragedy and could not imagine what you're going through. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I feel that my statement cannot in any way measure up to the feelings of loss you must have. What you are going through is my wife's nightmare.

I am humbled by your strength. You have my deepest sympathies and strongest healing energies in your grief.

Good luck to you and both of your families.

EM


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Enviro Mental said:


> I feel that my statement cannot in any way measure up to the feelings of loss you must have. What you are going through is my wife's nightmare.
> 
> I am humbled by your strength. You have my deepest sympathies and strongest healing energies in your grief.
> 
> ...


Well said. My deepest condolences go out to you and her family.


----------



## azcycle (Jan 24, 2006)

There are no words to describe. You and yours are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RBWPI (Jun 7, 2004)

Truly saddening. I only hope than in the future you know no more sorrow.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Terrible tragedy.

I try to be very careful when I ride, look behind me when I'm stopped at a signal, try to make eye contact with drivers, etc. It's so dangerous out there.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I can't even pretend to imagine what you are feeling and going through right now. My thoughts and blessings go out to you, and to your fiancé's family.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

So sorry for your loss. Be strong, brother.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

So terrible. So preventable. What more can be said? I have no idea how hard this must be for you.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

How horrible. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you, brother.

Your's in Peace,

Dale and Jo


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

maury, i was absolutely stunned when i read about it in the pd. my thoughts were with you that day, but it really hit home when i saw the ghost bike. it brought me to tears. i know the SoCo riders are here if you need anything.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

My prayers go out to you, the families, and for Kathy as she ascends. I hope she rides with us all as we traverse traffic and travel the roads.

Maury, I ask that you call on US to asist you through your pain. I personally offer my attention, by emal or phone, as you feel you may want it. Just let me know.


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

No words are really comforting when it come to things like this, but I wish you well. Dwell on her life and not her death. She evidently made a difference in a lot of people lives and her determination/character was inspiration to others.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh my... I'm so sorry for your loss. Keep stong and just hang in there dude. Time will heal your wounds, if not, at least patch em up.

Take care man. 

I was so shocked to read this in a thread.. Oh man, if I'm affected, I can't imagine how you would feel (my eyes are tearing just posting this)

Talk to us if you need anything at all man.. 

God Bless


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Thought and prayers.......be strong.

In the blink of an eye.

Another reminder to always live with the goal of "No regrets."

We're here.

Len


----------



## reddach (Oct 22, 2003)

May we both express our sympathy. 

Bill & Bec


----------



## gotmilk? (Nov 28, 2004)

Maury,
It is so hard to find the right words when a tragedy like this occurs. Our hope is that if in some small way our communications to you can help with your anguish then we are here for you. PM if you need to. Take joy in the love you shared and take solace in the knowledge there are those who care about you. So sorry for your loss. I will keep a good thought for you and both your families.


----------



## Malcog (Aug 21, 2006)

Very sorry to hear this news. My thoughts and prayers are with you and her family. I'm simply at a loss as to what to say.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Please accept my deep, sincere condolences. I have no other words.


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Everyones prayers are with you.

WBC


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

My sincerest condolences. My prayers are with you.


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

That's truly tragic, my best wishes to you and your Fiance's family.


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Maury. So sorry


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

My sincerest condolences on your loss...I cannot imagine your pain, but know that we are thinking of and praying for you. 

Rob


----------



## snowdog999 (Sep 20, 2005)

*My thoughts are with you, Maury*

Maury,

I heard this horrible news last Friday from Suzanne. My thoughts are with you. I'm stunned at this.

Your friend,
Mark Harris (at Werner Publishing)




MauryTMWTS said:


> My Fiance, Kathy Hiebel, a much loved member of our local Santa Rosa cycling and nursing community, was killed last Friday while biking to a group ride.
> Article at: http://www.pressdemocrat.com/ Do a search for "cyclist killed". Nov 11 article.
> I warn you that the details are graphic. If it helps anyone to discuss this with me I'm here, mourning, and it does help my personal process with this to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Maury Cohen


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*My deepest condolences*

I'm so sorry for your loss and the loss suffered by your fiancee's family and patients. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Stay strong and do not be afraid to show your emotions.


----------



## madhattaz (Sep 3, 2006)

Really sorry to hear about your loss.

Hope you'll find peace during this difficult time.


----------



## n8thegreat (Jun 21, 2006)

:frown5: :frown5: :frown5: :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

sorry to hear.


----------

